# First pre-filled glucagon pen now available in the UK for the treatment of severe hypoglycaemia



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2022)

*People living with diabetes in the UK now have access to the first ready-to-use, pre-mixed and pre-measured liquid glucagon injection for the treatment of severe hypoglycaemia, Tetris Pharma has announced.*

The new glucagon pre-filled pen, Ogluo® will help treat severe hypoglycaemia in adults, adolescents and children aged two years and over, research has shown.

Unlike current glucagon emergency kits, Ogluo is a reliable two-step administration of glucagon through a pre-filled pen in case of a severe hypoglycaemic episode.

In a study, 99% of participants were successfully able to administer it. To help ensure the right dose, two pre-measured dosing options for adults and children are available.

Sub-cutaneous (sub-cut) glucagon has an established safety profile, with Ogluo being stable at room temperature, portable, ready-to-use with no visible needle, and can be stored for up to 27 months for the 1mg & 24 months for the 0.5mg.









						First pre-filled glucagon pen now available in the UK for the treatment of severe hypoglycaemia - The Diabetes Times
					

People living with diabetes in the UK now have access to the first ready-to-use, pre-mixed and pre-measured liquid glucagon injection for the treatment of severe hypoglycaemia, Tetris Pharma has announced. The new glucagon pre-filled pen, Ogluo® will help treat severe hypoglycaemia in adults...




					diabetestimes.co.uk


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 9, 2022)

I’ve never possessed Glucagon or even had the need to use it. I’ve never been offered it at any diabetic consultation. And as mote people are on CGMs, the need for it is reducing. No surprising hypos. 

It’s a product that is 20 years too late, with a probable  sales period of less then 10 years.


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 9, 2022)

Only had 1 kit, went out of date & never bothered getting another.

Sort of agree with Mike about alarms on CGMs, but still like all tech it can go wrong, so for those hypo unaware kit will still be useful & reassuring to have in house.


----------



## gll (Mar 10, 2022)

Sent the link to my friend who cares for his t2 insulin dependant mum who has had a few issues with hypos (the 999 and CPR kind).
Might be helpful to them if he can administer in an emergency, thanks for sharing


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2022)

I've never had glucagon as I live on my own - if I was rational enough to think of using it, I wouldn't need it, and if I wasn't then there would be no-one around to administer it   I think the real innovation is in having glucagon in this liquid form so it can be used in the artificial pancreas, the pens are probably just a bonus by-product


----------



## CharlotteScr (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi, just wondered if anyone has been able to get a prescription for this?  My DSN is reluctant.  
Our glucagon is about to go out of date and I'd really like to get this on the new prescription instead of the usual kit- seems highly unlikely that i would ever be able to administer the usual kit properly in a panic situation


----------

